# Scary noise while coyote hunting?????



## delta708 (Feb 21, 2008)

I was out coyote hunting. I was down in a creek bed set up and had done a few screaming calls on and off and after about thirty minutes I could hear something in the distance that appeared to be a heavy walker and was growling a deep growl like you hear a lion on tv do. It got closer and the growl got louder and then it appeared that it was almost stalking me because it made about a 3/4 circle around me. After about another thirty minutes of this I heard nothing else and never saw anything. It was a very deep deep and long growl. Gave me the creeps and also interested me. Anyone have any suggestions what this might have been?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 21, 2008)

I would say a black panther, but everyone knows they only live here in Georgia.


----------



## armowarrior (Feb 21, 2008)

Weird, bobcats can make some  scary sounds otherwise it might be this guy


----------



## Joe r (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Foot?


----------



## goob (Feb 21, 2008)

Could it have been a big bobcat?


----------



## JWilson (Feb 21, 2008)

bear maybe


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 21, 2008)

whatever it was sounds like it wattin diggin you in his space......was ya loaded fer bear ???  sound intense too me kinda fun wattin it.?


----------



## turky93 (Feb 21, 2008)

black bear?


----------



## goob (Feb 21, 2008)

I didnt think about it being a bear, probably was so I revoke my bobcat statement.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Feb 21, 2008)

i heard a buck growl it sounded similiar to your description,it creeped me out to i could hear it from 300 yrds


----------



## stev (Feb 21, 2008)

it was me  hey you  hey you  grrrrrrr grrrrrrr


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Feb 21, 2008)

monster man


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 21, 2008)

I was hunting one night and got to hearing these strange sounds!!!! Now I hunt alot and had never heard anything like this.. I was alittle worried.I had no weapon at all... First I thought it was a big bull bellering. Then I thought maybe a bear but never heard a bear do that.It was not getting closer.I got the dog and got back to the truck.. Come to find out a guy up the rd had LIONS in a pen. Thats what it was... I'm sure proud they stayed in the pen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudawg (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmm. Kinda like when I am on the ground in the mornin deer huntin. You cant see nun, but can hear things movin all around you. Lol I can only imagine what was watchin me. lol I say probably a panther or BIG bobcat. I doubt a bear, but it depends on your location.


----------



## CAL (Feb 21, 2008)

Might  have been a big hog.Sometimes they will make a growling sound as they walk.


----------



## cmghunter (Feb 21, 2008)

fox


----------



## robertyb (Feb 21, 2008)

I knew when I woke up the next morning that I had maybe had a few too many. Sore, beat up and dirty. Sorry, I really did not mean to mess up your hunt.


----------



## GAJoe (Feb 22, 2008)

This is why I've been pushin' for a change in the law in GA to make it legal to call any predator (not just coyotes) with a remote caller. It's just askin' f'r trouble trying to look like a bush and sound like a rabbit in distress in that bush. A bobcat has some kinda big claws, and I don't want to know what John Eubanks went through. 
GAJoe


----------



## dixie (Feb 22, 2008)

Might have been a coy-dog, I've seen a couple the last year or two, there're a lot bigger than a yote is


----------



## chuckb7718 (Feb 22, 2008)

I don't know!
I don't care!!
I'm gettin' the heck outta here!!!


----------



## Buck111 (Feb 22, 2008)

Billary or Rosie...


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 22, 2008)

coulda been a hybrid  redwolf-yote too ...seen an article bout em in the carolinas a while back .....


----------



## GSUJake (Feb 22, 2008)

you shoulda just started shootin in its direction hopin you'd kill it!


----------



## armowarrior (Feb 22, 2008)

bubbabuckslayer said:


> i heard a buck growl it sounded similiar to your description,it creeped me out



I know exactly what you mean its creepy


----------



## stiles1682 (Feb 23, 2008)

I had a Panther do this to me down at West Point WMA.  It made a half circle around me back and forth and got a little closer each time.  It had the same long drawed out growl that you described.  The first morning I didnt know what it was and my dad made fun of me for being scared.  (I was about 13 at the time).  But the second morning it did the same thing and I finally saw it and they are pretty big.  All I had in my hands was a flintlock rifle.  This was before the in-line muzzleloaders came out and I figured I had better chances of setting there in that tree and not attempting a shot.  He was chasing a squirrel.


----------



## Fro1911nut (Feb 23, 2008)

I was in a box stand on my uncles property outside Phoenix City Al several years ago...about a 1/2 hour before sunrise across the pond I heard this thing making a god all full sound...like something screaming...made your blood run cold...I had nail marks in my 1187 by sunup. I asked my uncle about it and he laughed...the people who lived on the edge of his property had a Pee Cock..and he said they make a ************ of a noise sometime


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Feb 24, 2008)

*yikes*

Last year during early bow season, I kept hearing a very similar sound coming from a loggin road behind me.What ever it was it made a trodding sound as it ran back and fourth up and down the hill behind me several times. From where I was sitting it sounded like it had a heavy body. That thing was huffin and puffin and growlin and the tones were very deep to. All I know is that it was about 15 minutes til sundown and I didn't come out of my stand til the moon was hangin high. Call me what you will, but I haven't been that scared in a long time. I went back the next day and I couldn't find any trax. Well, all I can say is heck yes to carrying a large cal. hand gun during bow season!!!!


----------



## JTMontana (Feb 24, 2008)

*weird sounds*

Could have been a panther, have heard of similar instances where people have heard sounds like that while distress calling


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 24, 2008)

I had a similiar in 06 on numerous hunts in one stand. I believe now it was 2 foxes working together. I would catch a glimpse right at dark and the growl would come from different places to "fast" to be the same animal. My tc pics showed to foxes in the area so I feel 99% that was it.


----------



## jmeeks (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey partner, I used to live in Augusta, and did a good bit of huntin around Lincolnton. I had a similar instance out huntin yotes with some friends one day. It'd gotten late, nearing dusk, and we heard that growlin goin on something terrible. Having three of us, all totin' guns we chased the sound down and I killed my first panther that day. I'd say you're lookin at a wildcat, of course, I heard sounds like that one day around the wildlife refuge in Thompson, and it turned out I'd wandered too close and could hear the lions they have up there.


----------



## Shine Runner (Oct 16, 2008)

have watched a pair of gray foxes work a rabbit down a fence row making deeper growls than I thought those little animals were capable of making....I expected some larger animal but they were very interesting to watch and they were successful


----------



## dutchman (Oct 17, 2008)

mudawg said:


> Hmm. Kinda like when I am on the ground in the mornin deer huntin. You cant see nun, but can hear things movin all around you. Lol I can only imagine what was watchin me.



That was Windego.


----------



## Bucknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Sure as heck sounds like a black bear to me...I had a similar thing happen to me when I was hiking around Carters Lake 2 years ago..I could just make out what it was through the brush...It was either a bear or a black furry whitetail that learned to growl(not likely)...Just about had to change muh pants...I didn't know whether to run or climb a dang tree...I just walked sloooww..


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Oct 18, 2008)

*Close encounter of the second kind*

Your all wrong. This was a close encounter of the second kind of a Swamp Hairy Bugger.


----------



## jhead7416 (Oct 18, 2008)

I've heard racoons make this type sound before. Perhaps a grumpy boar coon wasn't happy with something making that dang screaming sound in his territory.


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Oct 19, 2008)

Yall abunch of SCARDECATS.Give me a pitbull an a knike on he will be doing more then growling.lol


----------



## ch035 (Oct 19, 2008)

things like that is why i coyote hunt with a bushmaster


----------



## stev (Oct 19, 2008)

ohbama sayin ha


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 19, 2008)

HOGGDOGS said:


> Yall abunch of SCARDECATS.Give me a pitbull an a knike on he will be doing more then growling.lol



You gonna out run him with that kNIKE?


----------



## BowHunter89 (Oct 19, 2008)

GAJoe said:


> This is why I've been pushin' for a change in the law in GA to make it legal to call any predator (not just coyotes) with a remote caller. It's just askin' f'r trouble trying to look like a bush and sound like a rabbit in distress in that bush. A bobcat has some kinda big claws, and I don't want to know what John Eubanks went through.
> GAJoe



Look here I don't care what the laws say if a bobcat shows up when I'm calling and he looks like he is coming for me he is one dead cat... SSS


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 19, 2008)

Probably a Black Bear, because they will circle to get a scent and growl as well. Usually if they circle, it is a good size bear and not afraid of anything it has encountered so far in the woods. Sometimes bear circle before charging.
Get up in a climber and put skunk scent 10 feet away from the tree in 4 directions, then wait and shoot him. If it is a female with cubs, do not go in until daylight, so you don't frighten her cubs (that would make her attack you).


----------



## diamondback (Oct 19, 2008)

I had hogs do me like that before .make a long deep growl to warn others that something isnt right and try to get downwind to find out what you are.


----------



## cougarboy29 (Oct 25, 2008)

Could be cougar or fox. Was huntin last year and cougar in field kept makin some weird noises but no tellin. Cougar screams tho but i bet they can growl.... wouldnt wana find out the hard way.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Oct 26, 2008)

We shot a bobcat once after we called him in.The sounds he made while he was dieng sounded deep  like a bear. I never knew bobcats had such a deep and loud growl.


----------

